# Preimplantation genetic screening



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

> Preimplantation genetic screening (PGS), often considered to hold out the best chance for older women undergoing IVF to have a pregnancy and birth, does not increase on-going pregnancy or live birth rates, an embryologist told the 23rd annual conference of the European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/07/070704220605.htm

/links


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks Tony - really appreciate you posting this stuff. Givign me a lot of pause as I was all prepared to do PGS for our 3rd round of icsi....
Hmmm


----------

